# ECA Transcript Serial Number



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Please advice whether there is gonna be SERIAL number given from WES in the transcript that I have to put in my university sealed envelope because i cant find any?
Also if no serial number then how WES will recognize my document and payment done??
is there any serial number that i will receive after payment that i have to put in the transcript inside envelope?

Please reply 


Thanks,

PCJ


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

PCJ said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please advice whether there is gonna be SERIAL number given from WES in the transcript that I have to put in my university sealed envelope because i cant find any?
> Also if no serial number then how WES will recognize my document and payment done??
> ...


I have this same question in mind, can someone help?


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Got the ref number after doing the payment procedure.
Currently M in muscat and my friend in mum univ doung the necessary procedures to get attested copies.
The university is refusing to sign attest and include the transcript(provided by wes) inside envelope.
Will it matter if its nt included inside sealed envelope?

Hope to get necessary advice.

Thankyou


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

PCJ said:


> Got the ref number after doing the payment procedure.
> Currently M in muscat and my friend in mum univ doung the necessary procedures to get attested copies.
> The university is refusing to sign attest and include the transcript(provided by wes) inside envelope.
> Will it matter if its nt included inside sealed envelope?
> ...



For ECS the university should attest all transcripts and your pass certificate copies . The university should fill the details of the officer in WES form (registrar's signature,name,position) who signed the transcripts copies and that should be placed inside an envelop along with your attested transcripts and the envelop should be closed and sealed as well (just like university distributes question papers to colleges). If the form is not there then they will change the status to "Not Acceptable" ("Not Acceptable" : As per WES : The document received is not acceptable because it does not meet WES document requirements. You must resubmit the required document(s) as specified. Please review the document requirements for your country.). Pleas note that you have to write the REFERENCE number in front of the ENVELOP not in transcript copies or WES form.


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Great information bro, thankyou so much for the details.
I hope i convince the university people.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

navasakarim said:


> For ECS the university should attest all transcripts and your pass certificate copies . The university should fill the details of the officer in WES form (registrar's signature,name,position) who signed the transcripts copies and that should be placed inside an envelop along with your attested transcripts and the envelop should be closed and sealed as well (just like university distributes question papers to colleges). If the form is not there then they will change the status to "Not Acceptable" ("Not Acceptable" : As per WES : The document received is not acceptable because it does not meet WES document requirements. You must resubmit the required document(s) as specified. Please review the document requirements for your country.). Pleas note that you have to write the REFERENCE number in front of the ENVELOP not in transcript copies or WES form.


In my case I am planning to apply to CES which is part of university of Toronto. They dont have any option to pay online, I have to mention the credit card details in the application form which I will send it to them. 
I am thinking how they will track my application and the envelop sent by the university (where I did graduation). 
There is not even a tracking number to link both the couriers, any idea how it works?


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> In my case I am planning to apply to CES which is part of university of Toronto. They dont have any option to pay online, I have to mention the credit card details in the application form which I will send it to them.
> I am thinking how they will track my application and the envelop sent by the university (where I did graduation).
> There is not even a tracking number to link both the couriers, any idea how it works?


No idea boss . I did the WES assessment like the above.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> In my case I am planning to apply to CES which is part of university of Toronto. They dont have any option to pay online, I have to mention the credit card details in the application form which I will send it to them.
> I am thinking how they will track my application and the envelop sent by the university (where I did graduation).
> There is not even a tracking number to link both the couriers, any idea how it works?


I want to mention you that you told here "university of toronto" they don't have payment option. I see you can choose another payment option from here..

Details here University of toronto payment option > MAKING A FEE PAYMENT SWS/ROSI fall/winter

Yes i agree they do not accept credit card for payment method.

Thanks


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

navasakarim said:


> For ECS the university should attest all transcripts and your pass certificate copies . The university should fill the details of the officer in WES form (registrar's signature,name,position) who signed the transcripts copies and that should be placed inside an envelop along with your attested transcripts and the envelop should be closed and sealed as well (just like university distributes question papers to colleges). If the form is not there then they will change the status to "Not Acceptable" ("Not Acceptable" : As per WES : The document received is not acceptable because it does not meet WES document requirements. You must resubmit the required document(s) as specified. Please review the document requirements for your country.). Pleas note that you have to write the REFERENCE number in front of the ENVELOP not in transcript copies or WES form.



Hi Bro,
Please correct me if I am wrong
I got 8marksheets with subject details and marks obtained from mumbai university + 2passing certificates attached in marksheet of first year and final year
i also got convocation from Mumbai university
i will take photocopies of all this 11 documents + transcript received from WES i will get it attested also as mentioned
Now the registrar will put all this 12documents attested and signed in the sealed envelope and i have to send this to WES.

That's all, I hope i am not missing anything if yes then please let me know asap.


Thanks


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

PCJ said:


> Hi Bro,
> Please correct me if I am wrong
> I got 8marksheets with subject details and marks obtained from mumbai university + 2passing certificates attached in marksheet of first year and final year
> i also got convocation from Mumbai university
> ...


OMG ... I have mentioned the reference number on each photocopy to ensure the University folks don't mix up my copies with that of others... University guys have sealed the envelope. 
I have also mentioned the reference number on the envelope... What's worrying me is the reference number I have mentioned on each of the photocopies before I got them attested... 

Guys, any chances my credentials would be marked unacceptable...


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Help*

I am Rajesh, and am planning to get my ECA completed with WES on my own, Kindly let me know, what are the necessary documents I need to carry to the Mumbai University along with the WES Transcript. I have done my Bachelor of Science. PLease share your contacts. I will PM you my mail id .. so that we can share info. amongst us.

Regards



PCJ said:


> Hi Bro,
> Please correct me if I am wrong
> I got 8marksheets with subject details and marks obtained from mumbai university + 2passing certificates attached in marksheet of first year and final year
> i also got convocation from Mumbai university
> ...


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

PCJ said:


> Hi Bro,
> Please correct me if I am wrong
> I got 8marksheets with subject details and marks obtained from mumbai university + 2passing certificates attached in marksheet of first year and final year
> i also got convocation from Mumbai university
> ...


Yes you have to take the copies of all your post secondary certificates (meaning 10 + 2 certificates not needed) and then regirtrar will sign it and seal it in each copies and you will collect that from them and u should take an envelop with you and place all into it and seal the docs and then you can send to the courier. Some universities wont take copies from us they will take instead. There is one specific thing mentioned in WES site for your university (Mumbai unv)

World Education Services - FAQ - India

Specific Instructions for University of Mumbai awarded Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Science and Bachelor of Commerce degrees.
For the degrees listed above, you may submit marks sheets that have been issued and attested by the college you attended for the first two years of study. Marks sheets for the third year must be issued and attested by the University of Mumbai. For all other degrees earned through the University of Mumbai, marks sheets for all years of study must be issued and attested by the university and not the college you attended.


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

Moreover it has to be sealed in the University official envelope, as seen in the same FAQ'

•	My marks sheets have been attested by the Controller of Examinations or Registrar at my university but are not in a sealed envelope. Can I submit them? No. Adhering to North American standards, if attested marks sheets are not sealed in an official envelope by the appropriate school authority, the authenticity of the document will be in question causing a delay or even cancellation of your evaluation. 






navasakarim said:


> Yes you have to take the copies of all your post secondary certificates (meaning 10 + 2 certificates not needed) and then regirtrar will sign it and seal it in each copies and you will collect that from them and u should take an envelop with you and place all into it and seal the docs and then you can send to the courier. Some universities wont take copies from us they will take instead. There is one specific thing mentioned in WES site for your university (Mumbai unv)
> 
> World Education Services - FAQ - India
> 
> ...


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

navasakarim said:


> Yes you have to take the copies of all your post secondary certificates (meaning 10 + 2 certificates not needed) and then regirtrar will sign it and seal it in each copies and you will collect that from them and u should take an envelop with you and place all into it and seal the docs and then you can send to the courier. Some universities wont take copies from us they will take instead. There is one specific thing mentioned in WES site for your university (Mumbai unv)
> 
> World Education Services - FAQ - India
> 
> ...



Hi Bro,

Its really confusing all the time. I have all original marksheets and copies received from University from first year to final year and i think that's the most important and above college transcripts.
Hence i will stick to all marksheets and certificates received from university and get its photocopies attested and also with wes transcript in the sealed envelope to be sent to WES.

Thanks


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Which College you did your Degree from*

Hello PCJ,

Which college you did your Degree from (B.Com/B.SC/BA). The mention of getting attested from the college is only for those like me, who have completed their degree from a college and get the MArksheets/Results/Certificates from the college for the First and Second year and only get Marksheet/Certificate from the University for the 3rd/Last year. Hope this clarifies.

You may have done your degree directly from University, and hence you may have the results from Mumbai University directly




PCJ said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Its really confusing all the time. I have all original marksheets and copies received from University from first year to final year and i think that's the most important and above college transcripts.
> Hence i will stick to all marksheets and certificates received from university and get its photocopies attested and also with wes transcript in the sealed envelope to be sent to WES.
> ...


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Mine is Mechanical engineering and Yes for us all exams are conducted by the university and hence the result comes frm university also v get passing certs for first year and final year.


----------

